# Buck Mark Accuracy



## JeffWard

After the 12 gauge pattern test... I had some fun.

Browning Buck Mark
7.25" barrel, Tasco 1X20 scope, Walmart-Special 550-pack ammo:










I'm pulling them a little w/ the heavier triger on my Buck Mark (compared to my XDs).

This is 10M, offhand. From the bench, it tore a ragged hole the size of a quarter with 25-30 rounds at 10M.

Next month: New Tactical Solutions 10" aluminum alloy barrel, better scope mounts, and a new red-dot scope. The goal is ragged dime-size holes at 25M from the bench, and this group offhand at 25M.

Pics to come!


----------



## Baldy

Nothing wrong with them goals. Just keep practicing and you'll reach them. Good luck.


----------



## Shipwreck

If U shoot the buckmark on a sandbag - U will be surprised at the accuracy...

Try this fix... It will lighten the trigger...

Go to post #52 and follow the instructions. It was so easy even I could do it... :anim_lol:


----------

